#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Master Degree from Heriot Watt University

## pharaohs

Gents,


I hold B.Sc. in Petroleum from Cairo University, but I live in USA now.

and I'm planning to pursue online master degree in Petroleum Engineering from Heriot Watt University, UK (because it's the cheapest upon my search, almost $15000)

some details about the degree
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I'm trying to know if it's a recognized degree in the Cairo University (so I can go after that for a Ph.D without having to pursue another master degree from Cairo University).
As well, is it recognized in the big oil companies in Emirates, KSA,...etc.

Anyone here have any experience with the same degree? any thoughts?

Thank you in advance
See More: Master Degree from Heriot Watt University

----------


## pedroterzi

Hi pharaohs,

I have done 4 modules of this master degree in HW. I took the classes in the university campus not online, and there were some people from SaudiAramco studing there for example. Many people were already employees from BG, CEPSA and such as my case from REPSOL. 

I couldnt tell about going straight to a PhD cause I've did not search about this, but as the course itself and as a master degree I think it worth.

Good luck.

----------


## pharaohs

Thank you for your reply.
Based on your experience, how do you rank this degee among the well known petroleum schools such as Texas A&M?
Regarding the courses, is it easy to study those courses? are they complicated? hard exams?

Appreciate your help.

----------


## bu7ammud

> Gents,
> I hold B.Sc. in Petroleum from Cairo University, but I live in USA now.
> 
> and I'm planning to pursue online master degree in Petroleum Engineering from Heriot Watt University, UK (because it's the cheapest upon my search, almost $15000)
> 
> some details about the degree
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Dear Friend..

about online study.. its not recognized in UAE.. cuz UAE higher educations ministry will not equilant ur degree..
we have HW compuss in Dubai.. even if u study in the Dubai compuss even the ministry will not approve ur degree.. only it will be approved if u study in HW main compus and in the regular way as full time (part time also not approved)

just wanted to make it clear for you.

thanks

----------


## ajscosmeang

Helo Pedroterzi and all,

How long does the MSc Petrol Eng takes? 4 semesters? I am thinking on taking it on DL. Do you think this is worth the effort?The Texas degree is very expensive...really expesnive for overseas. The Heriot is very good for EU citizens outside UK.

Thank you,
AC

----------


## pharaohs

> Dear Friend..
> 
> about online study.. its not recognized in UAE.. cuz UAE higher educations ministry will not equilant ur degree..
> we have HW compuss in Dubai.. even if u study in the Dubai compuss even the ministry will not approve ur degree.. only it will be approved if u study in HW main compus and in the regular way as full time (part time also not approved)
> 
> just wanted to make it clear for you.
> 
> thanks



What? why are they very stricted like this? What about the master degree from Cairo University. do they accept it?

My question here is how they will know if I took this degree part or full time? I asked the HW, and they told me they don't state anything in the certificate regarding having the degree online or in campus.

My next question, is this degree recognized in UAE oil companies? 

Thanks for your help

----------


## pharaohs

> Helo Pedroterzi and all,
> 
> How long does the MSc Petrol Eng takes? 4 semesters? I am thinking on taking it on DL. Do you think this is worth the effort?The Texas degree is very expensive...really expesnive for overseas. The Heriot is very good for EU citizens outside UK.
> 
> Thank you,
> AC



You are flexible to schedule it as you would like up to 7 years. Texas A&M costs about $50,000 for a master degree!!!

----------


## ajscosmeang

Listen... nowadays most of the univs with DL courses that are references in the market dont make a diiference between online an dresential courses. They have already understood that this had to be this way...otherwise people just would not give them the profit of DL. Forget it...am texas or even Heriot...there is not a hard evidence of difference between online and presential. The exams are even taken the same way if you want it. In texas they record your exam in webcam...Wake up please.

----------


## pharaohs

> Listen... nowadays most of the univs with DL courses that are references in the market dont make a diiference between online an dresential courses. They have already understood that this had to be this way...otherwise people just would not give them the profit of DL. Forget it...am texas or even Heriot...there is not a hard evidence of difference between online and presential. The exams are even taken the same way if you want it. In texas they record your exam in webcam...Wake up please.



so, you are going to pursue this degree from Heriot?

----------

